# Kiwidave Cave



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Well guys I bit the bullet and made a start. With a budget of nothing and some good friends help I have managed to get power, lighting, benches all the way around and the walls lined.
All the timber is rippings from a frame plant. Linings are all cover sheets that had damage or damaged corners. That's why it's such a jigsaw, by the time the damage was cut off the sheets got really small. Plastered and painted you won't know!
The AW drag strip is a mock up and has been tested. Return road works well. I have brackets for the drag strip shelf but they won't go on until the walls are painted. So Beer crates and pieces of wood for now. That's the ******* coming out!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

now, ..... THAT looks like a cave. nice job Dave!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool Dave Cave!!! If I may suggest a final touch, hang a "Bowtie" on the wall to dress it up...RM
P.S. Like the self portrait on the wall too...


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Nice cave dave: Hope you and your freinds have a ton'ofun running your cars.
Clyde-0-Mite
P.S. i think theres roomfor a Ford Oval sumplace too


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dave
My hat's off to you for biting the bullet and sacrificing to empty out those beer crates so you could use them for track support. If you need any help fixing any more just let me know...I'm always willing to sacrifice for a good cause. Looking good!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Dave!! What happened to your female helper?? She go shopping??  pig


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks good Dave, Keep up the good work, nice long track!

Boosted


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking good so far.I see a spot on the wall for a nice HOOTERS sign also.Keep up the good work.
>Tom<


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. I know it looks crappy now But I wanted to record my progress and my goal is to do the whole thing as cheap as possible. May inspire others that are on tight budgets like me. 
Hahaha, your a good man beast1624. If I ever get over there I'll bring one for ya! I've kept those bottles because they were a very short promotional run that they put hot chicks on the labels. I'm going to line them up on a shelf and display them.
She got all dirty Pig. I've been washing her!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

kiwidave said:


> She got all dirty Pig. I've been washing her!


Hmmmmmm...RM


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hmmmmm is right Randy!! Wonder if he's having some fun with the suds?  pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking good Dave :thumbsup: and there is NOTHING WRONG with Low Budget Racing


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

All I see is a pair of boobs!!!!!!!


Nice strip Dave. (umm strip...boobs..a pole in the future too??lol)


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> All I see is a pair of boobs!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nice strip Dave. (umm strip...boobs..a pole in the future too??lol)


OK! So I wasn't the only one that saw that. That track looks good to me! Nice and looooonnnngggg.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dave thats some big space. What are the dimensions? That strip loolk to be 20+ foot??


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Your a man after my own heart there Joe. The pole has been mentioned right from the start of the project. Great minds think alike or guys are just guys doesn't matter where ya live! 
The boobs or the wall have been Mrs Kiwidaves only contribution to the whole project!!!!
Yep 20 ft of strip from the Xmas tree to the finish line. The room is roughly 24 ft by 9 ft. Thanks for the kind words guys!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dave,

Now your talking...slot cars gone Wild!!! :hat:

Vroooooooooooooooooooooooom Baby! 

It's always good to have a place to go you can call your own...SLOT ON DUDE!

Bob...Live From Vegas Right Now...zilla


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Dave,

You're off to a great start. Lots of nice space. Keep posting pics as you go along. It helps many to realize the cool things that can be achieved.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Great use of space and a compelling and flexible design for road racing and drags. You'll need to think about track walls of some kind to preserve your cars. Perhaps a clear flexible material like the strip product used on grocery store refrigerator doors or Lexan. Perhaps even a mesh. Because the track is mounted high you probably don't want opaque walls that block your view.

Again, very well done.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. Made some progress but still a long way to go!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looking good!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Making progress, Dave!! Ditto on looking good!!! Darn near ready to paint!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks great Dave. You're well ahead of me. I still have a pile of drywall waiting in the basement to be hung. Looking forward to seeing your's finished.










Todd


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

I can almost see the finished cave already nice use of space!!!!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice.

Keep posting pic's,i'm hoping it keeps Todd motivated,lol

I got an air hockey table for his young guy,but the old man doesn't want it till he's got the basement finished,so keep him motivated,lol:wave:

And i want to go over for a race someday,lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Where is the pole??


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yes Joe it is so close to paint that I may get some undercoat on everything soon. I work in the Liquor industry so this time of year is just nuts for me. Looking forward to getting this room painted so I can get some time and build/finish some cars. Your Buick is at the top of the list Joe65.
Laid out some track just to get an idea how things will work. Pretty sure I can get a layout that I like with the space I have to work. Don't worry the 1/32 stuff was just out for a play before I sell it! Oh, and the pole is coming!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Great looking space dude. :dude: Especially all that storage you built into the bottom of the entire table!!! 

Great space useage!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow dave.. That is one nice space man! I'm jealous. My basement is full of water and mold, which is good cause if I had a place like yours my family would never see me again lol
I got the dehumidifier running full time though and its almost dry. hopefully one day I can have a place to call my own. great job though!

That a Buick behind glass? hard to see.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. Little more progress!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

YEAH!!! THAT CHARGER KICKED A$$!!! LOL! I guess Chevies and Fords are way way back somewhere? LOL!

Nice JOB so far!! Can't wait to see it done!

Wes


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW, drag strip with return lane. how long is the straightaway?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Things are progressing Great, Dave ! :thumbsup: I can't wait to see MORE, and the finished(is it ever?) results


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

WesJY said:


> LOL! I guess Chevies and Fords are way way back somewhere? LOL!
> 
> Wes


Uh, could it be possible they are way ahead???  Looking good with the Dave Cave...RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry Hilltop, It's not likely.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Uh, could it be possible they are way ahead???  Looking good with the Dave Cave...RM


HHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ! YEAAAHHHH RIGHT!!!! 


Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

GTHobbyandRaceway that's a big scale 50 Merc sled I will custom paint one of these days. Al, just under 19 ft between the sensors. Next job, paint!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Looking good Dave!! Can't wait to see it done!!! pig


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool dave. did you order the BONDOMAN light sensors from the Dragon folk?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! Saving my pennies as we speak Al. Been waiting for some feedback on the Bondo set up.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

dave, I am waiting for mine. no way of knowing when it will arrive. will report as soon as i test it though. save your pennies.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

KD, looking good with the paint! Really coming along. ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow Dave, thats an Awesome looking Slot Room :thumbsup: Can't wait to see some track layed.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow that's really coming together!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow...what a difference a little paint makes. It's gonna be a sweet cave.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!!! The cave is really shaping up!!!! Looking good KD!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what an impressive transformation. I am liking your taste and balance of colors and trim. good job man.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

kiwidave said:


>


Looking good KD!!! All the hard work will soon pay off. Just had a thought...A big red Bowtie on that wall would really dress it up... RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

There was one there RM, He just covered it up.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Am I in slot car room Heaven or what? 

Woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Yeah that is SHARP!!

Bob...good job Mate...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Drag strip shelf construction is done. Custom shelf brackets for added strength.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

those shelf bracket reinforcements are too cool. cave is coming along nicely Dave. good job man and thanx for the pics.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Great idea for the shelf supports!!! The whole cave is looking pretty sharp.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Cool Shelf for the Dragstrip, Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great Dave!! Good thinking on the drag shelf reinforcements!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

The slot cave is looking sweet!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

kiwidave said:


> Drag strip shelf construction is done. Custom shelf brackets for added strength.


Now that's slick, jus sayn'!!! RM


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

too much cool! that is one sweet idea!

john


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Do you mind if I borrow that idea for my track? Whenever I get around to building it that is... 

Very original! looks great.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Your cave is really coming along very nicely, Dave! I'm really liking those shelf brackets a lot!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Those shelf brackets has got to be one of the coolest idea's I've ever seen for a slot car room. 
I might have to borrow that too if you don't mind.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Now _that_ is a man cave!

Outstanding Dave. Your use of space is excellent - stacks of track space and heaps of storage space. Ten out of ten mate, enjoy it.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Now that's slick, jus sayn'!!! RM


"Ditto"..."Down-Under" :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I love what you did with tyco controllers!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Looks great KD...*

Nice hobby room... I have a feeling you have some more tricks up your sleeve too. 

btw... gotta be the best use for Tyco controllers I've ever seen.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

I like it! Great work Dave.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Shelf brackets are pure genius, KD! Too cool!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys! Feel free to use or copy any of my ideas. I'm open to suggestions also. Found a cool website that may help with images on the walls? Have a look in the gallery, top right of page.

http://www.blockposters.com/


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool link!!! I better not let the kids see it or I'd be going through 4 printer cartridges a week! :lol: I would try blowing up one or two of your customs with the bone yard background and see how it works. Set it up right and it'll look like a 1:1 parked outside!!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

KD, like the way you think, slick idea for controller brackets!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Work has started on getting the pit lane sorted and some grass areas also getting done.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

That's some cool stuff, Dave! Just need a beer tap at each driver's station and you'll be SET!


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

beast1624 said:


> That's some cool stuff, Dave! Just need a beer tap at each driver's station and you'll be SET!


I thought the grass area was made for SET and SETTING.

cheers
Ebi


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

A bit more progress!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sharp, clean, and ready for some serious murals, banners, and decorations!!! Looks great Dave!!! Well worth the time and sweat devoted to it!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

sweet looking DS. I for see a lot O'Smoke rollin' out on that one.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow Dave, your Slot Cave really Cleaned up Nice :thumbsup: And your Drag Strip looks awesome. I have a question about it tho, and this is NOT meant as a criticism in the slightest.... but, do you have enough shutdown area after the traps before the turn around curve ? Even with dynamic braking it doesn't look like enough. As an example, on my 21' dragstrip, I needed at least 5' of dynamic braking after my dead section to slow down my fast(non-Mag) cars, and even then, a few will run right thru it and into my box of Bubble Wrap


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dave, that is coming together real nice.
man cave envy! 
LOL


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Totally first class setup with a nice touch of whimsy. Well done.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! Ralph, your not the first person to question that! When I "mocked up" the track I tried the finish line in different places. Myself and some buddies experimented with the finish line position with plenty of laps. It does add a little more to the racing if you have to leave breaking until the last millisecond. The Cave rules are, If ya crash, ya lose! I don't have any problems with the chassis I run with a lot of coast!!
Timing gear sorted and running for when I build a circuit below the drag strip.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

What would happen if you wired it as 2 seperate tracks,then you can use the controller to apply a reverse voltage on the shutdown area.
If you use a short dead section,between the main dragstrip and shutdown strip,and another one at the startline,and then wire your shutdown and return road with a directional switch,flip the directional switch on the shutdown/return road and you could drive the car back around to the start.
Just a thought:thumbsup:
I've even seen 1.5 volt batteries wired into the topend of dragstrips,that apply a reverse voltage,never asked the guy if it worked very well though


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Why not just use ramps?

Fun stuff!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahahaha, ramps! Thanks for the tips Rick. Guess I should try and do a vid and show how the strip works?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dave, if it ain't broke,
don't fix it.
liking your set up and hope you have many great passes.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Editted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Dave if you try any of the above,make your dead section at the top end of the track at least 6 inches long,and solder a jumper between the rails,so it's in full short mode to apply maximium back emf to the coils of the arm (full brakes),this'll pre-charge the coils of the arm for the reverse polarity from the controller,and won't spike your controller.
It's not a problem on an old resistor controller,but it could be on an electronic controller.If you plan on running E controllers it might not hurt to put a diode in the black wire of the top-end of the track.
This'll take any backfeed to the controller out of the system.
Silver band on a diode faces your power out side of things
And only wire the top-end /return road with a directional switch,the main track can always stay the same polarity,this way when you flip the top-end directional switch,you can drive the car right around and back onto the main dragstrip.
You still need a very small open section of track between the return road and the main straight,where the end rails of the return road don't touch the start of the rails on the main track,maybe an 1/8" inch or so,just so there's a break between tracks,to allow the main drag track to stay as one polarity,and the return road track as dual polarity.
Rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Hornet said:


> You ever figure out how to wire a track for topend polarity changes Al.
> I was gonna tell you how awhile ago,but you managed to keep me just perturbed enough at you,i figured i'd let you figure it out on your own,did you ever get it figured or do you still need help
> It's an honest question,if you need help,i'll try to give you a hand.
> Rick


Nice to see your reply after this one Hornet. I'm sure KD can use the info. 

But this nonsense above??? What possible excuse is there for trying to troll up a retort from Al in this thread?... This isn't what people need, want, or should have to see. This is flat out freaking rude man. Take it to a PM.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*dynamics*

nuther dave, nuff said, what I just deleted and replaced with this had no place here.
thank you for reminding me.

al


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dave, I apologize, first to you and to everyone who has had to endure my tirade,
I enjoy your thread and do, absolutely, wish you will continue to show us your ever enjoyable man cave and the new features.
you seem to be happy with the way your return lane works and I applaud you for having that confidence.
I will not continue to react to stimulus only intended to flame.
I am sorry I did so on your thread.

al


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

In the interest of promoting peace,i'm editting my posts


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Same as above


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Same as above


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

See, guys... There really is no reason to get all bent out of shape because you disagree with someone on an opinionated matter. Even tho I read thru this earlier, I won't be taking action in the interest of hoping that folks will realize just how silly we all - yes, me included! - can be sometimes. We all have bad days, so let this serve as a positive lesson to all, m'kay? 

Now, carry one with your Cave, Kiwidave! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you Griffworks


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I echo Al.

Rick


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Play nice!! Don't make me come over there!!!! Earthquake last night cracked all the drywall (I think that's what you guys call it) joins on the ceiling.
Not slot cars were harmed!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

heard about that quake. glad no serious damage done to your cave. dust off the track and get er done!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I forget about the track portion of HT sometimes...doh*

cRAckers :freak:..dang man but, good to see you slot cave is still standing and all your cars are safe!

Bob...dig those controller supports...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Glad yer OK!

We get a few shakers here too Kiwi...

just spooge some flexible latex caulk in those cracks so they can do the watusi.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> Play nice!! Don't make me come over there!!!! Earthquake last night cracked all the drywall (I think that's what you guys call it) joins on the ceiling.
> Not slot cars were harmed!!


dang Down-Under 
glad U r A-OK :thumbsup:

everybody play nice...& i'll buy da' Donuts 4 ALL :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! I need to put the timing gear away for the next track build. I have got nothing done in the cave just lots of racing!! I've been having way too much fun!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

The shut down area works fine!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dave that is a trick set up man. love it.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

what a cool bunch of cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Great video kiwidave!!! :thumbsup: Also a nice looking batch of quarter mile killers too. >Tom<


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Now you have to use your imagination! This is a mock up of a Grandstand. Most of the bits and pieces to finish the drag strip are in the mail this week so hopefully things will all start to fall into place?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very interesting. that will hold a lot of little people.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Luckily, my imagination still works with some things...  You doing Zanzaman spectator print outs?? Looks good so far Dave!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep Joe and I have scaled the image up to look more in scale!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Grandstand trimmed up, wiring and Slot Dragon system mock up and test! So far, so good!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

That is looking sweet Sir Dave. I like your grand stand a lot. 


Rob


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

kiwi, very nice and compact. how do you like the Slot Dragon now that you have tried it?
personally I think it is well worth the investment for anyone wanting a little more than what Auto World provides.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Muy Grande!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm liking it so far Al! I have noticed one of my cars with wheelie bars gets a false start occasionally. And a real shiny chrome front bumper can also screw things up. I'm pretty sure I can adjust the sensors for the wheelie bars and a touch of matte black paint on the underside of the bumpers will cure the other problem. Got some guys coming this weekend and will give it a real good test!
Bill, the display box dictated some of the size. I'm hoping when it's all painted and done it will blend into the wall and appear smaller!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No no!

I love the massive-ness....iz that a werd?

It should dwarf the track a bit.

Makes it more representational in my eyes


----------



## Slothead (Jan 25, 2011)

*T-I-T tight!*

Nice cabinetry skills. Ok the paper comes off the face then don't cha know.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

KD, Great track work & have fun testing. ..RL


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! Slothead I knew someone would comment on that! It can stay until the everything is wired and set it place! 
Roger that Bill! 
Installed a row of lights today but having problems with getting the right amps to them? Need to find another power supply to run them?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Great cars Dave.Hurry and finish the grandstands.Tom


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Tom. I got everything to finish the Grandstand today. Hopefully I can get it together this weekend? 
Lights done. Wiring runs behind the Grandstand so these had to get done!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks very different from the norm!looks like the FDR drive on the lower eastside of Manhattan! Outstanding :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those lights look very cool KD!!! Gotta ask, If one goes out...oh nevermind, lol...RM


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Kiwi, are those Joe LED's???  pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not mine, pp!!! Looks awesome Dave!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Those are LEDS I picked up off Ebay from a seller in China. Some windows for the corporate boxes.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

How much for a VIP box for the races? LOL. Looks great!! The lights look cool also. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am more impressed every time I see it. stage em up!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

This is looking great Dave. 

Great Work.


Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool stuff KD, liking the press box!!! Also liking the finish line gal!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking great KD :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Grandstand nearly done!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*WOW ! That Grandstand and Everything Else looks Fabulous ! *:thumbsup:


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW me likey


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

WOWZER, that is "Bad to the Bone" KEWL............

It is looking very PROFESSIONAL.

Thanks for sharing.

Rob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

As if new grandstands arent enough to make me go WOW!

I just scroll back and gaze at the expansive beauty of that lighted parkway. 

Great vision and execution Dave!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks freakin' awesome!!! They finish that bridge to New Zealand yet? :lol:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks freakin' awesome!!! They finish that bridge to New Zealand yet? :lol:


TRUE DAT!!!! 

Dave absolutely AMAZING :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Your attention to detail is top notch bud. 

Real trick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Waaaay Cool KD....*

You've already hit this one outta the park man.... Just really really nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

kiwidave said:


> Grandstand nearly done!


NEARLY done?

Oh, I get it. You've not hooked up the BIG 'troller to run all four
cars at the same time yet!:lol:

Man, what a nice looking track! Good show!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That is some cool stuff!!! Very impressive...RM


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i want one about half that size


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

down under - kiwi Dave, how do you like the Dragon system so far? I like mine and got a second one for a portable track.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words. Yes Al I do like the system for the money. It's not perfect but still a lot of fun. The odd missed timed run, wheelie bars sometimes cause a problem. AW Dragsters don't work!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow Kd, really over the top!!!! Love the blue lighting accent too!!!

I can see the crowds piling in to watch the Dragging!!!! :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm speechless!!! The whole strip from end to end is wild!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool 'Strip Dave ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Outstanding workmanship. Love the lighting.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet work on the strip Dave. I just wish you were about 17 miles closer so that we could all stop by to help in laying down the Rubber Track Treatments. Keep us in the loop. Great Work !


Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

kiwidave said:


>


The Dave Cave is looking good!!! That is one fantastic grandstand!!! That'd be worth the price of admission...Likin' those posters...RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW, Awesome lighting & granstand, the drag strip looks great from end to end! ..RL


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks very much for the kind words. Here's the track logo!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Cool Logo Dave, looks like a '70 Cuda or Challenger :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Slothead (Jan 25, 2011)

Do I dare ask what happened to the Grandstand?


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Dave, 

Yesterday and today I really enjoyed reading all 11 pages of your thread. 
You have a great layout and slot cave !! 

Best regards from Holland, :wave:
Marco


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

looks great Dave ! Looks ready for tjet version of pinks all out!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

that is definately a challenger R3


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

how did you do the "street lights" ?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! I have updated to a Slotdragon2. This timer does reaction times in the negatives which the original Slotdragon was missing. Great update, and just adds to the fun!
P71 I got the lights from the seller in the link below. I just very carefully twisted the wires and resistors together. The wires are so fine it would be difficult to solder the joins. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pcs-HO-o...154769?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5d34c305d1


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dave, is the new Slot Dragon in an aluminum housing?
I saw an aluminum prototype at Bob Motta's SlotCarCentral shop a little over a week ago.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Dave, without question the slickest drag setup I have seen. Simply beautiful. When some punter gets on HT and says "... thinking about making a drag strip and looking for ideas... blah, blah", this thread is where they should be pointed. Thanks for the ongoing updates.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what Jisp said.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank for the kind words Michael. Al , the case is the same as the SD1 except the red control panel is now grey. See pic!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

easier on the eyes?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Dave, thanks for sharing your great movies !!








Me and my boys really enjoyed watching.






















There is nothing wrong with rock music, but it's also OK if we hear some of the sound of the cars.

Regards from Holland,
Marco


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dave,

Hey man you have a very nice set up now Dude!!

Love what you did with everything...Lucky!!

Bob...build that bridge...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks very much guys! Hard to believe it's been a year since my old mate passed away!! Race in peace Dan!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, I just got an email notice yesterday, that his Remembrance Guest book was closing soon, unless someone sponsored it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Your thoughtful and fitting tribute gave me chance to pause Dave. My how time flies. Well done.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

RIP Dan. You were one of a kind!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

My hat is off for Dan, well done Dave !


Rob


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Does anyone know what circumstances brought about the events surrounding Dan's passing? It's something I think about from time to time and the whole thing disturbs me.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Dan Walsh*

If this is the Dan Walsh in Kansas City, MO that you are talking about I believe he had a heart attack. I had the pleasure of meeting and we swapped cars a couple of times. He was a very generous guy and showed me a lot of things about car identification and other things. I did not know he was gone until I saw an add on Craigslist for huge lot of slot cars and I got a response from his wife Virginia advising of his passing. His wife told me that he had just received his new custom built MAX TRAX shortly before his passing and it was in the garage still in the box.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Super G Man,

It was not a heart attack. 

Dave


----------



## Slothead (Jan 25, 2011)

Welly welly well, somebody has been busy. That was the kill. No that's to small of a word, freakin Treacherous. Sorry for the slow reply, it took my wife a week to pry me of the ceiling. Can I please use your videos and pics at our website?
I am having Mezzy build me a fast car and I want to visit your town if welcome. I would like to meet you and experience your raceway. Great work, stupendous! 
Well I can't think of any more big words, fantabulious isn't a word according to Websters. Thanks so much for your effort! Dan


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you Daniel. Yes use my video and whatever pictures you like for your website. If you ever get to NZ, look me up!


----------



## Slothead (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey super, really appreciate it. Hey two questions: How many volts are you running and what is the amp rating of your power source?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

My power supply is 0-30 volts at 5 amps. Normally run my cars at 18 volts.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

That is a thing of beauty. That soft purple haze picture is the BOMB!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Love it, love it, LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

That is sweet "Race Master" Kiwidave.


Congratulations


Rob


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats on the Cert.
and that wall art is too cool
envious here
real nice cave.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME MAN CAVE!!! 
Congrats on the certification.

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Slot Cave Deco's Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That looks gooooood!!! Congrats on the award...RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice Job Dave ! I really like the Tyco wall mounts!


----------

